# mal was anderes: was passiert wenn man die 0211/58690 anruft



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

JA, auch ich habe 2 Anrufe von der 0211/58690 erhalten. Einen letzten Freitag und heute wieder einen. Ich war allerdings nicht zu Hause, habe sie nicht entgegengenommen und habe auch keinen Anrufbeantworter auf den eine Ansage gesprochen werden konnte. Die Anrufe gingen auf meine ISDN-Festnetz-NR, deswegen habe ich die Nummer in der Anrufliste gesehen, konnte erst aber nichts damit anfangen. Im Vorwahlverzeichnis nachgeschaut, und gesehen, dass die Nummer aus Düsseldorf ist. Da ein Freund kürzlich nach Düsseldorf geozogen ist, dachte ich er wäre es gewesen.
Jetzt habe ich also direkt auf die 0211... Nummer zurückgerufen (nicht auf die 0190-Nummer).  Es hat dreimal geklingelt, dann kam eine Ansage, dass ich mit meinem Sachbearbeiter verbunden werde. Da mir dann klar war, dass es nicht mein Freund war, habe ich nach weiteren dreimal klingeln aufgelegt. Weil mir das ganze dann spanisch vorkam, hab ich nach der Nummer gegooglet und bin hier gelandet. Habe ich da jetzt auch irgendetwas zu befürchten??? Bin ich bei dem Anruf auf eine 0190-Nummer verbunden worden??? oder in dem Fall alles easy?


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2004)

*Re: mal was anderes: was passiert wenn man die 0211/58690 an*



			
				michael_FD schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich bei dem Anruf auf eine 0190-Nummer verbunden worden???


Nope , auch wenn das der Wunschtraum mancher Abzocker wäre...

cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 November 2004)

*Re: mal was anderes: was passiert wenn man die 0211/58690 an*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Nope , auch wenn das der Wunschtraum mancher Abzocker wäre...
> cp



cool, dann ist mir in dem fall wohl nichts passiert. danke für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Captain Picard (29 November 2004)

Nachtrag: natürlich wäre eine  Rufumleitung auf eine  0190 Nummer möglich, aber das
 müßten die Knaben selber bezahlen    :rotfl: 

cp


----------

